# Abandoned Mining Mega Machine - Germany, December 2017



## B W T (Apr 15, 2018)

Rising by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

The sun was just rising while we were already entering a forbidden area somewhere in Eastern Germany. This mining mega machine was already visible from many miles away since it’s towering above everything in the proximity. To call this bucket-wheel excavator “giant” would be an understatement. 


Steel Colossus by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

The dimensions are just overwhelming. It seems like a whole factory on wheels. Speaking of: This beast has six caterpillars in total. Thereby it was able to achieve a maximum driving speed of roughly six meters per minute. In total this colossus weighs over 3.800 tons. That’s an unimaginably big number! It looked like this thing originated directly from a Mad Max movie. 


Mad Max by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

The wheel has a series of buckets attached. Every single one of these buckets has a capacity of 1,5 cubic meters. That’s 1.500 liters! 


Excavator by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

This bucket-wheel excavator was used at several brown coal mines in the region. While the massive wheel would be rotating the buckets would pick up earth and dump it onto a conveyor belt. These conveyor belts transported the earth to other vehicles for removal to the dumping site. Despite the size only a small crew was needed to control the monster. 


Bucket-Wheel Excavator by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

To be honest, climbing around on a totally rusted rotary excavator wasn’t the brightest idea we had that day. The broken grids were the only thing between us and a death drop. But the amazing view was totally worth it! From the top of the vehicle you were able to see everything. And everyone was able to see you… 


Just Enjoying The View by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

In 1964, this bucket excavator was constructed. The vehicle has a total length of 110 meters and it’s over 50 meters high. Today its former color can only barely be recognized but the whole excavator was painted blue a long time ago. After that it was called “Blaues Wunder”. Or in English: “Blue Wonder”. It’s said that the person in charge was even threatened with an administrative penalty as a consequence. Because authorities didn’t like that this excavator stood out from all the other mining vehicles which presented themselves in a uniform grey. 


Old vs. New by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

After 35 years of mining activity this bucket-wheel excavator began its last voyage. The reason: There was nothing left to excavate. In 2003, the vehicle drove eight kilometers to its final resting place. The surrounding cities had decided to preserve the colossus. But it doesn’t look preserved at all. 


Blaues Wunder #16 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Vandalism, graffiti and theft are getting out of control. In addition wind and weather are giving the mining machine a hard time. Within sight of renewable energy sources this bucket excavator testifies the former brown coal mining in the region. But that era is over. And one of the largest land vehicles on Earth has now served its time. 


Top-Down by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

If you want to see more of this place you should check out this documentary:


----------



## krela (Apr 15, 2018)

Love love love it, and the drone perspectives are superb. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## littleboyexplore (Apr 15, 2018)

just a bit cool


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 15, 2018)

Love these beasts,I don't know if this is the same one but it gives some idea of the scale and power of the things


----------



## HughieD (Apr 15, 2018)

That is awesome!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeah that’s one big ass machine! Beautiful captured, liked it a lot thanks!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 16, 2018)

Looks like its now an ornament. But what is the German title for one of these? I cannot remember. Is this one the only remaining one left or is there another one near Koln?


----------



## smiler (Apr 16, 2018)

Wunderbar Danke


----------



## Luise (Apr 16, 2018)

Totally love!


----------



## Rubex (Apr 16, 2018)

Wow!! Very impressive.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 17, 2018)

Forget the chateau's and other fancy stuff abroad if it's one place I have always wanted to see is this beast.even in the map it looks massive.love the way they just used it for it's job then left it.i doubt I will ever see it but love looking at pics of it still


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 26, 2018)

I like this very much, that second shot really puts some scale to the beast...what is German for "I need to change my draws?"


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 26, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> I like this very much, that second shot really puts some scale to the beast...what is German for "I need to change my draws?"




Ich mochte moine unterhose wechseln


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 27, 2018)

oldscrote said:


> Ich mochte moine unterhose wechseln



Dank oldscrote


----------

